# Lake Talquin Crappie Round 3



## skiff89_jr

Headed over to Talquin bright and early Thursday morning. My girlfriends grandpa has really been wanting to go over there and see how trolling is done. Also had a friend from Tallahassee meet us at the ramp to tag along. With little wind it was a very nice day to be long-lining. I was worried that with the fish we caught 2 weeks being full of eggs and the full moon would have them on bed, but they were not. All our fish came out of deep water in the channels. We probably boated over 150 specks, but with Talquin having a 10 inch limit, we only ended up with 33 keeper specks, a 14 inch striper, and an aggressive bream. Needless to say, the girlfriends grandpa is already planning another trip over to Lake Talquin soon! :thumbup:


----------



## in the boat

Good report. Looks like ya'll had a great day.


----------



## jcoss15

Man y'all have been crushing them, good job!


----------



## WayLaid

Great Report! Wish I could make it now,but it will most likely be next year.
Good Luck next time!
No Better eating fish in my book-Sac-"o"-Milk!
CHOW


----------



## skiff89_jr

You will not find a lake in Florida with better quality crappie in it than Talquin :thumbsup:


----------



## nwflrob

Headed over next Sunday for 4 days. Might catch me a keeper or two. Tyler good to talk with you the other day.


----------



## skiff89_jr

nwflrob said:


> Headed over next Sunday for 4 days. Might catch me a keeper or two. Tyler good to talk with you the other day.


It was good talking to you too. Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## FishWalton

I plan to fish Talquin Wednesday and Thursday this week. Since I don't know a thing about trolling I will probably be doing more fishing than catching. Anyway, it will be good to be on the lake just for the experience if nothing else. Have been there only twice and that was years ago. I plan to launch at Coe's Landing on the east side of the lake since I have been there before and knwo where it is.


----------



## CatHunter

Damn fine job tyler, looks like Chris finally got to get on that action too.


----------



## skiff89_jr

CatHunter said:


> Damn fine job tyler, looks like Chris finally got to get on that action too.


Yeah I had to show him what speck fishing at Talquin is all about. He lives right next to it and that was his first speck out of there.


----------



## skiff89_jr

fishwalton said:


> I plan to fish Talquin Wednesday and Thursday this week. Since I don't know a thing about trolling I will probably be doing more fishing than catching. Anyway, it will be good to be on the lake just for the experience if nothing else. Have been there only twice and that was years ago. I plan to launch at Coe's Landing on the east side of the lake since I have been there before and knwo where it is.


Let me know if you have any questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah I had to show him what speck fishing at Talquin is all about. He lives right next to it and that was his first speck out of there.


Flatheads are lurking in that lake, and it could very well hold the next state record.


----------



## nathan70

Nice job!


----------



## nwflrob

Heading to Talquin tomorrow for 4 days. Looks like it is going to be nice weather. Hope to have a good report.


----------



## nwflrob

4 days of Talquin fishing: Crappie Trolling, did OK. Minnow fishing structure for crappie, NO GOOD. Cricket fishing for bream in Cherokee creeks and Bell Lake, did good. Had a good time at Talquin Lake Lodge.


----------



## DAGB

Headed down on the 24th , for a few days. Like to see these reports. Be first trip any tips. Staying at Ingrams


----------



## skiff89_jr

nwflrob said:


> 4 days of Talquin fishing: Crappie Trolling, did OK. Minnow fishing structure for crappie, NO GOOD. Cricket fishing for bream in Cherokee creeks and Bell Lake, did good. Had a good time at Talquin Lake Lodge.


Glad you got on some! What depth were you trolling? I've heard that they have been on the flats lately. 

The bream fishing from what I hear is pretty good on Talquin. I've always been too busy with the specks to try it, but i've heard fishing crickets about 2 or 3ft in the nooks and crannies did really well. Might have to try it one of these days.


----------



## skiff89_jr

DAGB said:


> Headed down on the 24th , for a few days. Like to see these reports. Be first trip any tips. Staying at Ingrams


What will you be fishing for?


----------



## DAGB

Mainly for Crappie, but I know bass fishing will be in the mix. Had a fellow mention try the dam at night for stripers.


----------



## skiff89_jr

The crappie should be hanging around the shallows, but a few females might have returned to the channel by then. Get up with me before you go and I might can get you a better report on where they're biting.


----------



## DAGB

Will do thanks!


----------



## nwflrob

We stayed at Lake Talquin Lodge. We ran straight across the lake to the big point just up from Harvey Mill Creek. I was trolling the main channel about 12-14 foot deep. I rigged my poles with double jigs. A larger heavy jig on bottom and a smaller tube jig on top up about 12-14 inches. They were hitting all colors but, BLK/CHAR and WHITE were best for us. They seemed to like the larger jig too. Dad also caught a real nice one on a bettle spin with a WHITE body. Two days of crappie fishing and two days of bream fishing. The last day I caught a 13in crappie in the flats of Bell Lake on a cricket. The wind was up during the middle of the day all 4 days. Early morning and afternoon was best for us. Getting hot, take SPF, I got roasted.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Nice to here. Bell Lake is a personal favorite of mine at Talquin. The folks at Lake Talquin Lodge are always supper friendly and they have a lot of valuable advice to offer to newbies to the lake. Glad y'all had great success. Talquin is a great fishery!


----------

